# C++ Bildschirmauflösung



## Jonaszinn (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
weiß einer von euch, wie man die
Bildschirmauflösung abfragen kann?


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Juni 2006)

moin


Das Zauberwort ist hier "SystemParameterInfo": http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...y/en-us/sysinfo/base/systemparametersinfo.asp

Und das Attribut "SPI_GETWORKAREA"
Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht um da die Taskbar mit eingerechnet wird, also einfach mal testen.


mfg
Tobias


----------



## Endurion (23. Juni 2006)

Mit SPI_GETWORKAREA bekommst du den benutzbaren Bereich, also abzüglich der Taskleiste. 

Um die komplette Auflösung zu bekommen, kannst du GetSystemMetrics mit SM_CXSCREEN und SM_CYSCREEN bekommen. Etwas aufwendiger wird es bei mehreren Monitoren, da kommt auch noch SM_CXVIRTUALSCREEN/SM_CYVIRTUALSCREEN mit ins Boot.


----------



## m3th0s (23. Juni 2006)

mit GetSystemMetrics geht das

windows.h includen und dass zum Beispiel

    int screenX = GetSystemMetrics(SM_CXSCREEN);
    int screenY = GetSystemMetrics(SM_CYSCREEN);

EDIT: Da war wohl jemand schneller :]


----------

